# Wer hat Lust?Mi.05.11.03 BB in WH od. DD



## eddy (4. November 2003)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center border=0>
<TBODY>
<TR>
<TD>
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=4 width="100%" border=0>
<TBODY>
<TR>
<TD bgColor=#32b100>[font="Verdana, Arial"]<B>Vorschau:</B>[/font]</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>[font="Verdana, Arial"]<IMG alt=Hüpfen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/bounce.gif" border=0>Hi Jungs <IMG alt=Hüpfen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/bounce.gif" border=0>

Bin am Mi. mit dem BB unterwegs und wollte mal fragen wer noch ein bischen Zeit hat zum "Fische ärgern" hat. <IMG alt="Hand reichen" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/biggthumpup.gif" border=0>

Würd mich freuen&nbsp; <IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/anangler.gif" border=0>

<IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/luxhello.gif" border=0>eddy <IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/luxhello.gif" border=0>[/font]</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## marschel (4. November 2003)

wäre gerne dabei, ...bin aber zur Zeit an meiner BB-Einkaufs & Equipment-Planung mit freundlicher Unterstüzung der BB-Boardies hier.....Vielen Dank allen....

But, i`ll be back.............und dann können wir


----------



## Truttafriend (4. November 2003)

ich hab Lust. Wollte heute auch los. Aber auf keinen Fall bei einer 5-6 W-NW nach DD oder WH. Das funtz nicht. Ich würde D oder RFO vorschlagen. Hab dort in den letzten Wochen sehr gut gefangen. Ich kann so um 16:00 am Wasser sein.

Was meinste:z


----------



## mot67 (4. November 2003)

wollte morgen auch ans wasser und laut bsh.de haben wir morgen in weissenhaus z.b. wind aus sw um 3bft. 
eigentlich ideal für wh oder dd.


----------



## Truttafriend (4. November 2003)

Wir schaun mal. Die Windvorhersage sieht gut aus.


----------



## eddy (4. November 2003)

<IMG alt=Grins src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border=0>&nbsp;Hi Jungs <IMG alt=Grins src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border=0>

<IMG alt="Hand reichen" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/biggthumpup.gif" border=0>&nbsp; Na dann woll'n wir mal. Bin morgen so um 08:00 in WH mit dem weißen Passat+BB. <IMG alt="Hand reichen" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/biggthumpup.gif" border=0>

Mal sehen was bis mittag so abgeht.evtl. Platzwechsel so gegen 13:00.<IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/1.gif" border=0>

Wir sehen uns <IMG alt=Supergrinsen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/biglaugh.gif" border=0>

eddy


----------



## mot67 (4. November 2003)

wir kommen erst nachmittags, 14.00 uhr denke ich, silberner mondeo. 
bb weiss ich noch nicht, warte auf den erlösenden anruf von meinem händler.


----------



## Reppi (4. November 2003)

Ich glaube mal, ich werde morgen ein paar Minusstd. abgleiten....
Werde wohl auch gegen 14:00 dort einschlagen !!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## fishing-willi (4. November 2003)

ich kann leider nicht in der woche an die ostsee, da ich noch schüler bin, aba ich und n kumpel wollen am samstag nach wh um die dorsche ma n bissel mit der spinnrute zu ärgern!vielleicht trifft man ja mal den einen oder anderen boardie!

gruß fishing-willi


----------



## Truttafriend (4. November 2003)

komme gerade vom diggeln wieder.
In Dahme in 1,5 Stunden 9 Dorsche größer 50 verhaftet. Roter Twister mit 14g Kopf. Gaaaanz langsaaam gezupft.
Vorsicht! Kilometer lange Netze machen Stress und kosten Köder.
Von Dahmeshöved bis zur Seebrücke Netze in mehreren Reihen.
Nerv...


----------



## Ace (4. November 2003)

@Tim
ja das mit den Netzen ist wieder typisch
ich könnt kochen bei sowas.

@all 
macht n paar schöne Foto´s bei eurem Trip
ich weiss nicht wann ich wieder kann.
da möchte ich wenigstens was zum gucken haben


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. November 2003)

...schöne Beute Tim...das mit den Netzen ist aber echt Kac...
Und Ace.... sei Dir sicher....und wenn es nur ist um Dich zu ärgern :q 
Aber nu muss ich ja meine eigene Pumpe
e mitschleppen ... grrrr....
War übrigens das Ventil...habe heute vor dem Wegwerfen nochmal den Dichtring ein wenig geschmeidig gemacht....
Also warst Du doch Schuld   - Luft raus, Dichtring verhärtet.... Ende.... nu funktiniert es wieder :z :z


----------



## Truttafriend (4. November 2003)

Hast du Talkum an das Ventil gemacht?
Mich würde inters. was man da nehmen könnte.

Mein BB war noch nie ohne Luft und es bekommt ihm anscheinend sehr gut.
Klar lass ich etwas den Druck ab für den Transport aber ansonsten steht das Ding im Keller.


----------



## eddy (4. November 2003)

@Ace

@Dorschdiggler

Werde versuchen den einen oder andere Fisch zu landen.<IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/1.gif" border=0>

Leider ist meine Digicam defekt<IMG alt=Kotzen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/puke.gif" border=0>, aber ich werde berichten.<IMG alt="Hand reichen" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/biggthumpup.gif" border=0>

Gruß eddy <IMG alt=Winken src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/wave.gif" border=0>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. November 2003)

> Hast du Talkum an das Ventil gemacht?


 ... genau das gleiche Zeug, wie zum einschmieren der Türdichtungen beim Auto (im Winter) .... frag mich nicht was das ist ;+ 
Sieht aus wie Labello für Arme :q :q 
Tja...und das mit dem Luftablassen habe ich bisher auch immer so gehalten.... nur das ich die Luft nie abgelassen habe :q ... bis zu dem verhängnisvollen Tag im Oktober :q


----------



## Truttafriend (4. November 2003)

> bis zu dem verhängnisvollen Tag im Oktober



du meinst den 18 Oktober ?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. November 2003)

Nein...da konnte ich den Platz in meinem Wagen ja wie gewohnt nutzen :q 
Der Tag , an dem ich einen bestimmten Boardie aus der Nordheide verhängnisvoller Weise einlud in mein Auto zu steigen....:c 
Der Tag auf dem Wasser war geil, aber das Belly ohne Luft und mit verhärtetem Dichtring ... das war die Folge :q ....
Nun weiss ich aber, dass es besser ist, das Gummi immer schön geschmeidig zu halten


----------



## Ace (4. November 2003)

@Vossi 
Ich glaube du meinst "Hirschtalg" sieht aus wie n labello oder??
danke für den Tipp...das ich da nicht selber drauf komme#q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. November 2003)

@Eddy   





> Leider ist meine Digicam defekt


 ...dann male gefälligst ein schönes Fangbild :q :q  Wenn ich schon in der Woche nicht an die Küste kann, so will ich doch wenigstens mit guten Bilder versorgt werden   

@ Ace..... hast Du mich drauf gebracht..... hoffentlich haust Du den Kopf nu ordentlich gegen die Wand :q :q :q


----------



## Truttafriend (4. November 2003)

Hirschtalglabello? Igitt.

Ich will gar nicht wissen aus welcher Furzdrüse das gewonnen wird.
Aber wo ich das kaufen kann wüsst ich gern;+


----------



## Ace (4. November 2003)

@Truttafriend 
das kannste von mir umsonst haben:m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. November 2003)

.....klasse Ace...und ich dachte, ich müsste wieder bei einem Autohändler betteln gehn.....:q  das is ja cool.... da hab ich nu nicht dran gedacht.....


----------



## Ace (4. November 2003)

ich bring bei der nächsten Gelegenheit welche mit.


----------



## Truttafriend (4. November 2003)

Klasse. Ein großes Dankeschön schon jetzt von mir#h


----------



## theactor (4. November 2003)

Hi,

ich war heute kanpp 7 Studnen in WH im Wasser -- ziemlich "an der Spitze" bei recht viel Wind (der später abflaute).
Einen MeFo-Biß konnte ich vermelden (verabschiedete sich aber nach einigen Sekunden an der Wasseroberfläche schon wieder) --ansonsten tat sich bei mir und den anderen 4-5 Anglern gar nichts (von Land aus). Bellys waren nicht da. 

Nicht mal die Dorsche kamen abends wie gewohnt vorbei... 
Nur einer ließ sich an meine Spinne überreden.

Warum auch immer: ich fand die Bedingungen gar nicht so schlecht...

Wie auch immer: viel und mehr Erfolg morgen!
Grüße,
theactor  #h


----------



## mot67 (5. November 2003)

das geht morgen erst los, heute war fisch-frei :g


----------



## theactor (5. November 2003)

HI,

*mist* -- da habe ich mir wohl den falschen Tag ausgesucht...  


Petri Heut' !

Gruß,
themutator #h


----------



## marschel (5. November 2003)

@all

den Hirschtalg bekommst du in jedem Autozubehörladen/ Baumarkt...und an fast jeder Tankstelle....ist doch für die Türgummidichtungen entwickelt worden (Einfrieschutz)....


----------



## peter II (5. November 2003)

@ dorschdiggler

Mit was für einem Dichtring an deinem Bellyboot hattest du Probleme, bzw was für ein Bellyboot hast du? oder reibst du den ganzen Schlauch mit Talg ein??
Fragende Grüße

ps  und allen einen tollen Fang heute und ausführlichen Bericht morgen nicht vergessen!:m


----------



## Loecki (5. November 2003)

Hi Boardies!
Bin neu hier und will jetzt auch mal das mit dem bb austesten!
Wollt mich mal für die ganzen supi-infos bedanken und bei marschel, dass er mir meine fragen vorweg genommen hat.
dickes petri-heil an alle!!!


----------



## Ace (5. November 2003)

@PeterII

Er hat ein RT U-Tube
und er hatte Luftverlust am Ventil genauso wie ich mit dem V-Tube vom gleichen Hersteller.

Um das Gewinde vom Ventil(durchmesser ca.2cm) sitzt ein Gummidichtring...dieser war verhärtet...warum???
Beim anfassen und kippen des völlig zugedrehten Ventils zischte es. Wenn mann diesen Gummiring mit dem Talg einschmiert dichtet er wieder schön geschmeidig ab. Ich hoffe ich habs verständlich rübergebracht.

@Loecki
Willkommen im Board:m


----------



## Reppi (5. November 2003)

@ theactor
Hallo Sönke, falscher Tag am richtigen Platz.............   
War heute mit Eddy da,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sonnenschein,null Wind und da war doch noch was....................FISCH o.E.
Heute war Catch & Release im größeren "Stil" angesagt.
Habe nachher versucht,gezielt auf die über 50 er zu gehen.....
Mal sehen was Eddy noch so zu erzählen hat !
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Ace (5. November 2003)

@Reppi
schöne Ausbeute...Petri Heil#6


----------



## Tierfreund (5. November 2003)

Petri!

+ könnt Ihr mich bitte mal aufklären welche Orte oder Gegenden Ihr mit WH und DD meint? Bin nicht von der Küste.


----------



## Ace (5. November 2003)

@Tierfreund

WH = Weissenhaus
DD = Dazendorf

geht nicht ums geheimhalten sondern nur ums abkürzen


----------



## Tierfreund (5. November 2003)

... und wieder ein bissel schlauer. Danke Ace.


----------



## marschel (6. November 2003)

@tierfreund

frag mal lieber wo REPPI heute war???? 

Glückskäfer!!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. November 2003)

@ PeterII
sorry , aber bin erst jetzt gestolpert......





> Mit was für einem Dichtring an deinem Bellyboot hattest du Probleme


 .... die Antwort hat Ace ja schon freundlicher Weise gegeben :q 

@Reppi

grosses Petri Du Dorschkiller :q 

@"theerfolglostor"  :q

.... und wieder was gelernt über falsche Zeit und falschen Ort


----------



## theactor (6. November 2003)

Hi,

...na.. GANZ erfolglos war ich ja nicht...
irre wie sich das so unterscheiden kann von Tag zu Tag...

@Reppi: CONGRATZ -- das klingt und sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus!
Warst Du mit BB draußen oder hast Du von Land "gediggelt"? 

Ich gebe nicht auf: wahrscheinlich Montag neuer Versuch!

Begeistert,
thewarumauchimmerkeindorschdawartor #h


----------



## mot67 (6. November 2003)

wir waren auch gestern in wh, gruss an eddy  , haben uns ein belly zu zweit geteilt, 
dorsch war wirklich reichlich zu fangen, hab nur 3 um die 50cm mitgenommen. 
leider keinen forellenkontakt gehabt, wobei des öfteren wirklich grosse fische durch gewaltige 
klatscher auf sich aufmerksam machten.
vom ufer gabs nur einen kleinen dorsch, aber ein wiedermal sehr schöner angeltag!
mein bellyboat soll morgen dasein :z :z


----------



## Deichkind (6. November 2003)

@reppi
endlich hat sich der tripp für dich mal gelohnt! glückwunsch! und? auf was gingen sie? jiggs?

gruss karsten


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. November 2003)

@mot 67

Ihr wart das nicht mit dem Fishhark oder wie sich das Ruderteil nannte


----------



## mot67 (6. November 2003)

nach wie vor mein absoluter favorit auf dorsch:




gladsax snaps 20 oder 25gr


----------



## mot67 (6. November 2003)

@bellyboatangler
doch das waren wir, fishcat  heisst das teil


----------



## eddy (6. November 2003)

Na Männer(ä)r's.

Na das war ein Tag ! <IMG alt=Hüpfen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/bounce.gif" border=0><IMG alt=Hüpfen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/bounce.gif" border=0>Insgesamst 15 Dorsche wobei der 62er die Krönung war.<IMG alt=Grins src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border=0> Macht 3,5kg Filet. <IMG alt=Grins src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border=0>Nach 9 Std. paddeln ganz schön knille <IMG alt=Schlafen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/sleep.gif" border=0>

Gebissen haben die Fische kurz über Grund auf rot/schwarz. Leider hab ich den nur in 16gr., aber es ging trotzdem.<IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/nixweiss.gif" border=0> 

Gruß an reppie + mot&nbsp;<IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/1.gif" border=0>

Das war doch ein Mini AB-Treffen oder?Müssen wir nochmal machen !!!<IMG alt=Zwinkern src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/wink.gif" border=0>&nbsp;<IMG alt=Supergrinsen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/biglaugh.gif" border=0>

Gruß eddy <IMG alt=Winken src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/wave.gif" border=0>


----------



## Ace (6. November 2003)

@Deichkind
Bestimmt haben sie auf die Katze gebissen:q

@Mot67
der Snaps ist echt genial...damit hab ich auch schon echte Sternstunden an der Küste erlebt...an der geflochtenen Schnur merkt man das Spiel bis ins Handgelenk.

Irgendwann hatte ich allerdings den letzten verloren.
Momentan stehe ich total auf diesen Burschen hier


----------



## Reppi (6. November 2003)

@Deichkind
Nee Karsten, mit Gummi kann ich nicht umgehen .
Schwarz-Rot Hansen und dann gaaanz langsam gediggelt....
Hoffentlich folgen alle dem Aufruf WH zu meiden,dann bin ich morgen alleine da 
Da die Jungs vollgepumpt mit Krebsen waren,werde ich morgen mal K.-Imitate testen....
Bis denne
Uwe


----------



## Ace (6. November 2003)

Da scheint jemand extrem vom Diggelfieber gepackt zu sein Viel Erfolg Reppi


----------



## eddy (6. November 2003)

Hi Reppi

Vielleicht bin ich morgen auch wieder da.

mal sehen wann ich wach werde.

Gruß eddy


----------



## Reppi (6. November 2003)

Hast ja Recht, Ace........ 
Wenn die sch..... eigentlich noch kurze, Fahrstrecke nicht wäre...
Aber ich bin die Jahre nicht so oft los gekommen und hole das jetzt nach........
@Eddy
Gegen 14:00 bin ich wohl da !!
Alternativ sollten wir uns für die Zukunft mal Schhagen merken,wenn der Boom so weiter geht;da bin ich immer alleine auf dem Wasser.
Aber ist ja Interessant wer da nachmittags in der Woche alles so rumschleicht,in WH......
Also bis morgen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. November 2003)

> Schwarz-Rot Hansen und dann gaaanz langsam gediggelt


 #r #r ...genau das isses....Mensch Reppi.... Cool....
Ja und es ist erstaunlich, wer so alles mitten in der Wooche beim Fischen ist :q :q


----------



## mot67 (6. November 2003)

ich bin wohl erst anfang nächster woche wieder da, dann endlich mit eigenem belly! 
viel glück, und gut dorsch


----------



## theactor (6. November 2003)

Hi,

@Reppi: Viel Erfolg! 
Wie wäre es denn zum Beispiel am MONTAG?
Ich winke Dir dann von Land aus zu #h #h 

Greetz,
thehoffentlichistesdanngenausogutwiebeieuchtor #h


----------



## MichaelB (7. November 2003)

Moin,

@ alledieinderwochezumangelnkönnen: wow, Eure Berichte lesen sich echt klasse, ich freue mich auf jeden neuen Beitrag in dem weitere Erfolgsmeldungen stehen - und andererseits könnte ich mir in den A***h beißen weil ich es z.Zt. nicht mal am Wochenende schaffe...  

Weiter so und viel Petri!

Gruß
Michael, der seinen letzten Dorsch im Mai "gediggelt" hat :c 

P.S.: oder geht "diggeln" nur vom Belly aus?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. November 2003)

@ Mot67

Dann hab ich noch ein Bildchen von Dir


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. November 2003)

so sieht Wh bei Sonnenuntergang aus


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. November 2003)

so das waren meine ersten beide Dorsche am Mittwoch


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. November 2003)

so sehen meine Favoritenköder zur Zeit aus


----------



## Deichkind (7. November 2003)

reppi brennt!!!! 

habe heute morgen um halb acht einen sms bekommen ob man bei den angesagten windverhältnissen WH ansteuern kann oder nicht! der will wirklich wieder diggeln!

at all: 
sollte jemand in WH einen dorsch fangen, der die von ace besagte, "Katze" im bauch hat, bitte an mich zurück!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. November 2003)

Irgendwie hatte der gute Mann Schieflage. Lag es am Gewicht, am BB oder an der falschen Sitzpossition? Jedenfalls war es ganz nett mit ihm auf dem Wasser zu plaudern!


----------



## Fischbox (7. November 2003)

Moin ihr Verwegenen#h !!

War gestern in WH am Riff (und davor) und muß leider sagen das dies mein schlechtester Küstenspinntag überhaupt war. Hab jede Menge Blinker und Wobbler verdiggelt und von 15 bis 20.15 Uhr nicht einen Fischkontakt gehabt. Die anwesenden BB-ler hatten gut Fisch gefangen und das auch ziemlich im flachen Wasser , aber die Viechers wollten später einfach nicht unter Land kommen:c . Zum Schluß hatte ich einen ziemlich fiesen Wind von schräg vorne und auch eine ganz schöne Welle. Weil das alles nicht so angenehm war bin ich dann noch nach DD gedüst. Dort war es von den Bedingungen zwar um einiges angenehmer, aber Fisch ließ sich trotzdem nicht blicken. Schöne Sche*ße, aber dann muß halt demnächst ein neuer Versuch unternommen werden  .

Werde mich jetzt mal schlau machen, wo es günstig Bellyboote gibt!! :g  Nur mal gucken !


----------



## theactor (7. November 2003)

HI,

@Fischbox: das klingt *genau* nach meinem Tag! ZUm Glück hat sich wenigstens ein Dorsch erbarmt, sich  am Folgetag in Frischkäse-Spinat-Blätterteig meinem Magen zu "nähren"  

Ja, kauft Ihr nur alle Bellys.... ich werde irgendwann ganz allein am Ufer stehen  

Grüße,
thesötor #h


----------



## mot67 (7. November 2003)

nette bilder bba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





langsam fange ich an einigen forennicks die entsprechenden reallifegesichter zuzuordnen


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. November 2003)

@mot67

Habe da noch eines für Dich

Sieht jedenfalls sehr konzentriert aus. Wolltest doch nicht am Netz gehen?


----------



## Reppi (8. November 2003)

War gestern noch mal in WH und hatte einen Novizen mit,der bei 4-5 aus Ost sein "Feuertaufe" hatte.
War echt heavy,da ne schöne Welle rollte.......Wir sind natürlich dicht unter Land geblieben und sogar da schwimmen 64 er rum. :q 
Und wie der Teufel es wollte bekam mein Kumpel,der das erste mal mit seinem Togiak unterwegs war,seinen Anker nicht wieder hoch und hat dann in lauter Hektik sich die Querstange im Boat zerlegt.................wenn das "draussen" passiert wäre.......


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. November 2003)

..schöner Fisch Reppi.... und das mit dem Anker kenne ich irgendwie :q .....allerdings habe ich mir meine Stange dabei noch nicht zerbröselt  
Hoffentlich ist es morgen früh etwas ruhiger.... will endlich wieder diggeln


----------



## eddy (8. November 2003)

Hey reppi <IMG alt=Winken src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/wave.gif" border=0>

Na das sah aber auch sehr komisch aus mit deinem Kumpel. Ist der eigentlich abgestigen da draußen?Jedenfalls sah es aus unserer Sicht so aus ,als ob er neben dem BB im Wasser schwamm.<IMG alt="Kopf schütteln" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/shake.gif" border=0>

Ich hab mir auch noch 5 Stk.mit genommen.52-55cm.<IMG alt=Hüpfen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/bounce.gif" border=0>Mein Bruder hatte nur 2Biße,aber der übt ja noch das "diggeln".<IMG alt=Grins src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border=0>

Man sieht sich <IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/1.gif" border=0>

Gruß eddy <IMG alt=Winken src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/wave.gif" border=0>


----------



## Hamsterson (8. November 2003)

Mir reicht's. Ich will endlich wissen, was "Diggeln" ist.  Warum sind so viele hier so scharf drauf? :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. November 2003)

> Ich will endlich wissen, was "Diggeln" ist


 .... Mensch Alex.... Du fängst doch echt genug...da brauchst Du das Diggeln doch gar nicht :q :q


----------



## Ace (8. November 2003)

oha Vossi, jetzt hast du aber wirklich ne echte Modewelle losgetreten:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. November 2003)

nööö.....ich nicht...hehehe....das war Dirk vor drei Jahren...aus einer Laune heraus nannte er mich Diggler....seitdem diggel ich :q


----------



## Hamsterson (8. November 2003)

@Dorshdiggler
Alles nur Ausreden. :q 

Ich war heute in der Förde. Habe einen 45-er Dorsch und eine vielleicht 35cm Mefo auf Fliege/Sbiro vom Ufer aus gefangen. Habe auch gesehen, wie zwei Typen, die mit den Wasserkugeln geangelt haben, eine Babymefo abgeschlachtet haben. :v


----------



## Reppi (10. November 2003)

@ Eddy
Hatte teilweise auch befürchtungen er wäre ausgestiegen..........:q 
Lag aber wohl nur an seiner Körperlänge von über 2m ; sah also nur so aus.
Hatte gleich am Anfang meinen schwarz-roten Thor versenkt :c ,
aber Kupfer-Rot geht auch.............!
Man sieht sich
Uwe


----------



## Medo (10. November 2003)

*Luft ja oder nein*

wer kann mir denn nun veraten was besser ist.
Ich denke es ist doch relativ egal, oder ?
Ob nun Luft ja oder nein.


----------



## fishing-willi (10. November 2003)

ich war am samstag mitm kumpel in wh an der spitze haben von ca halb 5 bis halb 8 dort geangelt und hatten nicht einen einzigen zubba!zwischendurch is mal n bellyboatangler bei uns angelandet, der meinte, dass die dorsche grad angefangen haben zu beissen, er hatte auch einen am galgen hängen!naja, warscheinlich sind wir mit den blinkern nicht wit genug rausgekommen!hatten ziemlich starken wind von der seite, und von vorne!der aht derr nachher noch aufgefrischt!naja, in 2 wochen wollen wir wieder los, vielleicht erbarmt sich denn ja ma n dorsch, mit uns zu kommen!


----------



## Fischbox (10. November 2003)

> Werde mich jetzt mal schlau machen, wo es günstig Bellyboote gibt:g !!  Nur mal gucken  !




...und bei einem ordentlichen Angebot unbedingt sofort bestellen!!!


Dieses weltschönste Hobby wird mich noch komplett ruinieren:c . Es ist allerdings auch jeden Cent wert !








Kostenpunkt ca. 160 Euronen mit Pumpe und Flossen. Alles andere Zubehör hatte ich als Bootsangler eh schon.

Mal sehen wann das gute Teil ins Haus segelt?!:z :z :z 

Achso, hat schon mal jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit diesem  Versand hier gemacht?!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. November 2003)

@ Fishing-Willi
Vielleicht hättet Ihr genau an der Spitze rausgehen sollen und nicht unbedingt links daneben..... ich denke mal, dass es dort sicher den ein oder anderen Kontakt gegeben hätte ..... wenn Ihr es denn gewesen seid.....ich meine aber es war schon gegen 16:30 Uhr  

@Fischbox
Mensch Thomas....noch einer mehr.... wenn dieser Trend sich fortsetzt, dann bleibe ich besser am Strand...das Gedränge wird mir zu gross :q #h


----------

